# Problems or just teething troubles?



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought I would let you know my troubles now having used the new van a 2011 B614SL 2 weekends running. I hope that we are just unlucky and I know I can get things fixed but it has taken a little bit of the shine off.  
I am very interested in anyone's thoughts.

1. The control panel has now 6 times, the latest today when I placed my hand next to it deciding which button to press, lost the date and time memory. It also seems to give questionable battery readings. Going from 13.4 to 14.2 in a couple of minutes. I think there is a loose connection and will be talking to Hymer now I have seen it happen more than once. At all time the batteries have been well charged.

2. The fly screen has suddendly lost the ability to close fully and stops at half way. I think it is the cords in the middle stopping it as there are no blockages at the bottom or top. Any ideas?

3. I stumbled a little and caught myself on the table, something gave and the table had a wobble. You can guess my thoughts but the weight on the table was not really that much. So I took the top off to find the part where the 2 bolts secure the post to the table top is spot welded to the post. Now here is the unbeliverable truth, it was only spot welded in 3 places say 3, 6 and 9 o'clock. Nothing at 12 and the point at 3 was so poor it had broken. I was disappointed to say the least, wrapped the table and removed the post. As it happens I hope the welder where I work can fix it and do a better job.

That's it please comment as I am very interested in your thoughts. We really love the van and know we made the right choice and can see ourselves fulltiming in it in a few years. However it is a long drive to the Hymer UK repair places from the Swindon area. Then I don't know if it will take days to sort the control panel thing out. Oh well over to the wealth of experience for your ideas and views.

Thanks
Scolds


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Scolds said:


> However it is a long drive to the Hymer UK repair places from the Swindon area.
> 
> Scolds


I'm sorry to hear of your fault list but, am bound to say, it does not seem all that long- or critical- compared to some I have read - not to mention the 4 A4 pages we had in the first week or so, plus some really serious ones after that. They should not happen though and it does confirm my feeling that the convertors send out badly finished vehicles.

Aren't Brownhills in Swindon Hymer agents and able to do Hymer repairs ?

G


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
If it were me I'd look to see if there is a small battery on the mother board of the control panel to see if it needs reseating/replacing.
13.4v is what I'd expect to see on a battery that is fully charged but not being charged.
14.2v is what I'd expect to see on a battery that is being charged.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Take it to Hymer Swindon(Brownhills) Remove the table entirely and throw it in your garage, you would be surprised how much extra space you get. Get yourself a smaller folding table.

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I removed the large table in my B544SL, had a smaller one made to my dimensions, removed the Hymer table base and fixed a Fiamma one instead with their metal tube, together with the top fixing item which was attached to the new table. You then have a firm, removable table when you need it, gives you loads of space when you want to lounge around, and I can also it outside with the collapsible three legged device which again you get from Fiamma.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Problems*

Hi,

Dont let it get you down - these things happen.

The flyscreen has probably stripped the black covering off of the strings in some places (they are white underneath) - we had ours replaced under warranty.

As for the control panel, it seems a few people have had similar problems - ours has started to play up recently (out of warranty) - and the manufacturers have suggested adding an earth cable to eliminate the problem - but as yours is under warranty there should be no problems.

I would add that we had all our under warranty work done @ Bad Waldsee without question - you should expect the same prompt service from Hymer UK.

Enjoy your van.

Happy Travels


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Scolds said:


> It also seems to give questionable battery readings. Going from 13.4 to 14.2 in a couple of minutes.


Did you by any chance have it fitted with a solar panel? If so, and assuming it was done as a standard Hymer installation, the Schaudt solar regulator charges at up to 14.2V. Once fully charged batteries have settled, the voltage would be c. 13.4V. But if the sun came out the panel would lift the charge rate to 14.2V.

As others have said, I would expect Brownhills at Swindon to be able to sort out any problems. They certainly sell used Hymers.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you have your mains hookup in place when the voltage fluctuated?
Mine fluctuates when plugged in to 230v, switch a light on, run a tap etc.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> Scolds said:
> 
> 
> > However it is a long drive to the Hymer UK repair places from the Swindon area.
> ...


Thanks, they are just up the road but have no workshop facility that I know of. I will call them and ask.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> Take it to Hymer Swindon(Brownhills) Remove the table entirely and throw it in your garage, you would be surprised how much extra space you get. Get yourself a smaller folding table.
> 
> tony


We had no table this weekend but with it raining and our grandson having toast !!!!!!! say no more


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

javea said:


> I removed the large table in my B544SL, had a smaller one made to my dimensions, removed the Hymer table base and fixed a Fiamma one instead with their metal tube, together with the top fixing item which was attached to the new table. You then have a firm, removable table when you need it, gives you loads of space when you want to lounge around, and I can also it outside with the collapsible three legged device which again you get from Fiamma.


This is a good idea and something to look in to in the future, thank you


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Problems*



Hymie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont let it get you down - these things happen.
> 
> ...


Agreed Hymie, but it does get you down a little, I will get the work completed less the table I think, under warranty it is just annoying I guess. That said I don't fully understand the control panel and the charging numbers, but BillCreer does point out that I need to watch readings to get to understand them.

Because of the fault I have lost faith in the readings I guess.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Bill_H said:


> Did you have your mains hookup in place when the voltage fluctuated?
> Mine fluctuates when plugged in to 230v, switch a light on, run a tap etc.


Yes it is, I think mostly when on hook up, but I will now monitor it more carefully. It could be that this is just normal and the only problem is the loss of the memory on the date.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We have had a few small problems with the control panel on our Hymer. I think that I have isolated the cause in that it resets itself (date etc) when we use the igniter facility on the oven/grill- don't know why it should do this but we now put up with it until someone suggests a cure. 
When we then reset the panel and input dates etc, the battery indicators take several minutes or longer to settle down to their correct readings.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

I am waiting for the dealer in Germany to get back to me re the control panel as he thinks there may be an anser I will keep you posted.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I feel for scold with this problem. I couldn't help though reflect on a response on sallytraffic's topic about the improvements to his Chausson which was "hi frank, i read the first 16 pages of your very interesting thread but thenskipped to the last page as it was a little overwhelming. My advice buy Hymer!!"

Perhaps Frank is happy he did not take the advise.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Scolds

In spite of some the more sycophantic postings ( :roll: ) Hymers are no more perfect than any other van, and on such a complex and largely hand-built collection of component items there are bound to be a few teething troubles.

Just driving home may be enough to settle a cupboard door so it no longer latches properly - even if it was perfect during the PDI.

Don't let it get to you. It's part of the joy of owning a van. :roll: 

I think the best attitude if you want to enjoy it to the full is to accept that things will go wrong from time to time, and we just have to fix them. :wink: 

The habitation area is built of relatively flimsy, lightweight materials, and they can't be expected to be as robust as the cupboards in your kitchen at home. 8O 

Relax and enjoy it. If there's anything to suit us better I have yet to find it!

Dave


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Relax and enjoy it. If there's anything to suit us better I have yet to find it!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, I agree that there will be problems and I doubt anyone gets away free. I don't mind minor repairs and I am lucky that where I work there is a welder who is first class. My table support leg is now so well spot welded it should last forever. It is now fitted back in the van and we are happy.

I think the thought of a 400 mile round trip to the workshop is daunting if required due to fuel costs , unknown time to locate a fault and fix it etc.

Still as you say this is part of ownership of a motorhome and I will crack on and get it sorted.

Robin


----------



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

hi,

ive got a hymer sl514, and have had the saem problem withthe schauldt electroninc display.
i posted a thread and several other hymer owners experienced teh same problem. Hymer dont seem too interested in repairing but if you email schauldt they seem to be willing to help.

see below for the post and other motorhomers comments

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106146-.html


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks mickdee, I have looked at that post and I am still waiting for the German dealer to give me an answer. I think the shorting idea could be true as the last time I saw it reset the date was as I touched the panel. 

I also have solar panels and I am concerned about the readings on the batteries. For example the van is static not in use and the sun was on it most of the day (hard to believe as it is in England) and yet when I went in to show my sister around the batteries were 13.5 and 13.4 not the 14+ I would have expected. I really think that the readings fluctuate as the new batteries are very good.

More to follow when the German dealer finally gets back to me, shame his replies are not as prompt as when he was selling it to me. There's a thought .......... :evil:


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problems, bu we had some very similar ones to yours, particularly around the Electrobloc charging system and the display panel. we had 2 new panels fitted and (allegedly) 3 replacement Electroblocs  but sadly the faults returned! We had other issues regarding the panel read out when on electric hook up that couldn't be traced by anyone. We were told at one point that the panel turning off when trying to touch it was caused by static electricity; another diagnosis was that the software needed updating :? as it was an old version. We also had mechanical problems on the Fiat side costing us about £5k plus to repair! The final straw for us was breaking down 8 times on the way down to Spain this year, so now our Hymer is history  and our dream ended. We loved our Hymer and it was the motorhome we strived for and to be fair we do still love them  . The Electrobloc system does seem to have it's faults though, maybe it is too complicated, but we have met dozens if not hundreds of people who have had Hymers for years without any trouble at all. Therefore please don't think I am running Hymer down beacause I'm not, we were just unlucky. My main regret was that I didn't push hard enough to get the repairs done before the warranty expired.

Nick


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Nick,

Thanks for the comments, I will for sure be chasing up the problem and hope to get it sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

enjohn said:


> <snip>We also had mechanical problems on the Fiat side costing us about £5k plus to repair! The final straw for us was breaking down 8 times on the way down to Spain this year, so now our Hymer is history  and our dream ended. <snip>
> 
> Nick


Can you tell me what the breakdowns were?
I had a frustrating fault on the Fiat bit of our Hymer and wondered if this was in the same area.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Who is the german dealer?

Thankfully I dont understand the control panel anyway so dont worry about it.

As long as lights and tele work that will do for me.

We have 2 100amp batteries and can manage for at least 4-5 days with 2-3 hours tv per day (in winter) and careful use of lights.

Cooker and heating are gas and if we get low I use a bottle of water to flush loo. (especially if we are getting low on water also)

Just enjoy it and dont worry about it


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

So after some thought and having the time to pop in to the local Brownhills dealer service centre here are the results:

1. The advice from Steve at Swindon Brownhills was good and after all that I had heard I was pleasantly surprised.
2. I was shocked that any repair work under warranty has to be paid for first and then refunded once Hymer agree to refund the costs. (NOTE: That was not mentioned by the German dealer when he said it had full European cover even in the UK)
3. Advice given was have ago at fixing the fly screen the screws are here, here and under here.
4. The control panels are over sensitive in his opinion and as MEES pointed out everything is working.
5. There are a number of reasons that the date and time could be lost the most common being a short from static electricity build up.
6. If it keeps happening they could put in extra earths from the panel, the fridge and cooker. then again I can also try myself I guess now suspecting that Hymer might not pay for that work. Funny old world.
7. So I fixed the fly screen on Saturday morning , adjusted the annoying door that was not aligned, fixed the document holder on the front dash that overzealous me broke, then I read that in vehicles fitted with a passenger airbags it doesn't pop up.  That said it was fun to fix and now only I know that it was ever broken :lol: 

As I mentioned that we were getting a 125 scooter for inside the garage he also pointed out not to place it on the centre stand without a weight bearing plate under it other wise it can go through the floor. Not sure if I would have thought of this but good advice I thought.

As to the German dealer who lied to me and will now not answer phone calls or Emails I would not advise any reader to buy from the largest Hymer dealer in Bielefeld, Germany. I plan to send him one last Email promising that if he is too busy to deal with my messages I will visit him next time in Germany and if required wait for him after work to have a chat. :evil: See if that gets a reply. I should also point out that the first time I used the Fiat wheel spanner I bent it and the wheel nut didn't move, no foot power just my right arm. 8O 

So that's all folks, I am learning that no matter how much of your hard earned money you spend on a motorhome there will be problems and I can fix quite a few things. Of course something major and it will go in for repair.

Hoping to go to the Malvern Show for a couple of nights and maybe meet a few of those of you who have offered comments and help if you are there.

Robin


----------

